# Solved: WC3 validation error message with @charset



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Getting this message at the WC3 validation site: "This profile has a very specific syntax for @charset: @charset followed by exactly one space, followed by the name of the encoding in quotes, followed immediately by a semicolon. @charset"utf-8"; "

What would be the fix for this? I am unsure....thanks. attached is a pic of it in my CSS.


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Try putting this at the top of the CSS document INSTEAD:


```
@charset "utf-8";
/* CSS Document */
```
That's how I do it...

You don't have a space between charset and "utf-8"....


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

awesome, that was it, thanks... much appreciated...


----------

